# Heat gun



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

I've been using a heat gun lately (basically an industrial strength blow-dryer), and it occurred to me that it might have culinary applications - I'm particularly thinking of using it to brown the surface of oddly shaped cuts, maybe lamb shanks.

I'm going to try this - I was just wondering if anyone had ever heard anything about such a thing or had any thoughts on it.

I'll post results after I do it.


----------



## chef roux (Mar 12, 2008)

I am sure that you can come up with some creative new trend and become world famous using a heat gun. However, while using it to brown a lamb shank would certainly give it an even browning but you would lose the fond created in the braising pan that is necessary for proper flavor development. 
I bet it would make a heck of a toasted marshmellow!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

How big of a heat gun?


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

The heat gun has 2 settings, 750F & 1050F, & it's about the size of a power drill.

The fond problem occurred to me too, but then I thought you've still got your Maillard reaction results, they're just on the meat rather than the pan, & will contribute to the braising liquid from there. I thought about browning lamb shanks on a charcoal grill, & the same question came up.

World fame? So easily? Who knew?


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, it works.

Pros: beautifully browns every square centimeter of the most awkward hunk of meat.

Cons: takes too long. You're basically broiling an inch & quarter round section at a time. Frying meat surface spits fat onto the heat gun - messy. Set my smoke alarm off.

World fame may have to wait...


----------



## shannon7175 (Oct 19, 2006)

I've use one quite successfully in the fine dining arena on duck confit. Was serving the traditional leg, but wanted the skin crispy and browned. It worked beautifully!


----------



## grumio (Apr 16, 2006)

Cool!

Yeah, what made me think of this was the realization that, "Hmm, in culinary terms, this thing is a _hand-held convection broiler_!"

I oughta contact the manufacturer, do a little re-design (make it look less power-tooly) think of a cool name, get some celebrity chef to endorse 'em, & sell 'em to Williams-Sonoma.


----------

